# Fire Drill!



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Smoke detectors are great....
Fire extinguishers are also great....

But neither is as great as _practice_. A couple threads lately remind my family that we need to start doing fire drills, and really actually do it.... meet at the neighbors, climb off the porch roof, and - yikes - how do I get out of my basement shop if the stairs are blocked? I don't think I could actually get out the teensy window at this point in my life. Maybe with the adrenalin surge, but then again, if the stairs are that bad, the window 10 ft away ain't much better.

Who actually _practices_ fire drills in their shop? Have you actually tried your back up exits?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's a great point.....As I also don't know that I fit through the tiny window.....The one exit is my only option......hopefully smoke detectors give me enough warning and the big fire extinguisher is enough to get me up the stairs and straight out the door....and even more hopefully I never have to use that plan.


----------

